# Questions!



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 23, 2017)

Still new at all this. I see BLB (I know what that one is), and other abbreviations for different types of wood. Is there a post with a list of what they are?


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2017)

Here ya go bro.....

https://woodbarter.com/threads/acronyms-list.2023/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks so much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

